

Navy’s Mach 8 Railgun Obliterates Record (w/ video) - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/12/video-navys-mach-8-railgun-obliterates-record/

======
iwr
For a fraction of the cost of an electric gun, they could have built a light-
gas gun with better capabilities.

~~~
ollysb
One of the stated benefits is that they don't need to carry explosives on
board. A gas gun would not have this advantage.

